# Remote control models



## FW-190 (Nov 29, 2012)

So, who here flies remote control aircraft, I have an aeronca champ, carbon cub, p-51, SE5, and a Gee Bee, I will soon be getting more


----------



## Bryan McLarty (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi, FW! I'm an RC pilot. Let me get a few pics out:


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2013)

Looking great Gents... but why are these so large? We require re-sizing down of all large image to 800 pixels in the width before posting here..


----------



## Bryan McLarty (Jan 7, 2013)

Sorry! Do I have to do all of that tedious photo work first, or will your fancy forum software do it for me? I'm a newbie here.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes it would be appreciated if you did the job firstly. Our forum system does that to all images wider than 800 pixels automatically. But it doesn't matter because an image is adjusted to the screen only and its file of 3.5MB is still the same large one. And many members ,who use "weaker" computers, can have a problem with uploading of pages. Here you are an example. I resized two of yours pictures down. The first with the Sopwith Camel was of 3.5MB initially now it is of 524.8KB. The one with the Spitfire was of 3.48MB , now 509.7KB only. But there has nothing been changed with their displaying on the screen. Am I right?


----------



## Bryan McLarty (Jan 7, 2013)

Right you are. My apologies. Will make an effort next time I post images.


----------

